# Chicken Salad



## syncchef (Mar 11, 2015)

Ingredients for 8 servings:

400 gr Chicken breast
1 Tomato
250 gr Feta cheese
250 gr Canned corn kernels
250 gr Canned green peas
3 Eggs
1 large Bell pepper
50 gr Salted croutons (best from a Russian grocery)
Mayonnaise to taste
Lettuce leaves to decorate the serving bowl

Step by step preparation instructions:

-Boil the chicken breast in slightly salted water for about 20-25 minutes (until its well cooked).
- Hard boil the eggs.
- Shred the chicken breast either by hand or cutting irregularly with a knife.
- Dice the feta cheese as you see in the picture.
- Cut the bell pepper into stripes.
- Dice the tomatos into small cubes.
- Cut the boiled eggs as in the picture.
- Mix all previously prepared ingredients in a bowl, add corn kernels and green peas.
- Add mayonnaise to taste and mix until all ingredients and the mayonnaise are evenly distributed. Take a taste and add salt if necessary (but beware, feta cheese is quite salty).
- Decorate a serving bowl with lettuce leaves, put the sald in the bowl and decorate with abundant croutons.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 11, 2015)

It does look beautiful!

But, if you boil a chicken breast for 25 minutes it will be dry and rubbery.  You should never boil chicken.

It needs not to be well cooked but just cooked through.  And gently.

Poaching:  Try putting a chicken breast in a pot with seasoned liquid to cover and bring it to a gentle simmer.  Simmer for one minute.  Then turn off the heat and tightly cover the pot.  Check it in 20 minutes.  Should be done.  This will give you juicy and succulent white meat.


----------



## syncchef (Mar 12, 2015)

jennyema said:


> It does look beautiful!
> 
> But, if you boil a chicken breast for 25 minutes it will be dry and rubbery.  You should never boil chicken.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your suggestion. I will try to prepare chicken breast this way!


----------



## Addie (Mar 12, 2015)

I do not like white chicken meat. I go right by it when shopping. My daughter often makes a chicken dish with white chicken meat and broccoli. She never sends me a plate. Fine with me. 

But last week, I had two chicken cutlets in the freezer. I don't know why I even bought them. The Pirate came by one day, took them out and poached them 'til just done. He made a chicken salad that even I ate, again, and again. I kept dipping into the bowl. I couldn't leave it alone. The Pirate, knowing how I feel about white meat, was so surprised, he took a heaping amount and put it on a dish for me. I have to buy some more chicken breast meat.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2015)

I like to grill chicken (thighs/breast) with the skin on--take the skin off to serve. In the winter, I use my grill pan.


----------

